# Hello!



## wackogurl84 (Mar 8, 2002)

Okay, now that I've officially made myself sound like a freeloader in the Welcome Forum, I'd like to get to know some people! I'm not really a culinary student, but I hope to be one soon. I'm still in High School, and next year I'm going to Co-Op at a restaurant here where I live. If anyone has any advice for me or just wants to say Hi, feel free to email me. I love meeting new people. Well, I guess that's it for now! Bye! SARAH:chef:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Wacko! (hope you don't mind -- it's just more fun to say that than "Sarah")

Is your co-op part of a more involved training program, with classes and reading and all? If it is, how long is the whole program, and what sort of place runs it? Please tell us more!

If your co-op is just working in the restaurant, you'd probably want to READ lots of books and magazines about food and cooking.

Whatever you are doing, keep in touch here. Read all the posts, ask questions. This is a great site to learn from, and a great group of people who love to help.


----------



## wackogurl84 (Mar 8, 2002)

It's probably different everywhere you go, but here, I'll get out of school after my 4th period class and go to work. 

You have to take a marketing class to co-op, so I'm taking just the basic Marketing class next year, which will be my senior year (yay!) 

Another neat thing about it is that since you're on a schedule, you have some days off - not that I'd want to take any days off! 

When my dad told one of his friends what I want to do, the man said "It must really be nice not to have to ever go to work." I get all giddy thinking about it.

So basically co - op is just on the job experience. A lot of kids who need money and aren't doing too well in school co-op in fast food restaurants. Not my thing. I worked at one for two months when I was 16, and I'll never do it again. I want to be somewhere that I can learn something while I work. All I did there was scoop greasy food.

Talk to you later!

WACKO


----------

